# 20 yr old Marine looking to gain mass



## cmrncrick (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey everyone, I am just wanting to introduce myself. I am a Marine, fairly new to the gym, and trying to gain some mass. I got the cool job, fast car, now all I need is those muscles!  Gym 3 days a week; monday-forearms, bis, tris. Wednesday-shoulders and back. Friday-chest and abs. Don't have legs. My unit pt's 3 days a week also so I use the running and such from that for my legs. Taking GNC Amplified Mass XXX. Working alright so far. Hope to find some good info and meet some helpful people on here.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 23, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*cmrncrick* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 24, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

www.world-pharma.org


----------



## irish_2003 (Oct 24, 2010)

welcome to ironmagforums!!!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Oct 24, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Well, the weight gainer should help. Id avoid GNC though. There are Better online options and home recipes out there. I understand youre limited in the barracks, so the premade powders seem sensible.
> 
> Considering all of the running you guys do, you'll need to pull in lots of cals to gain mass. Much, much More than the average 20 yr old.
> 
> ...


 

Sage advice, stick to the basics: Squats, Deads ect watch your body grow. Think about the cell division that starts happening when you hit major muscle groups and multi-joint compound movents as opposed to doing forearm curls...... its a no brainer.

But thats why your here, dont be afraid to admit your clueless to this game and your jar head will be filled with new knowledge devil dog.

Regards
Grumpy


----------



## vortrit (Oct 25, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 25, 2010)

The DRSE are at your service!


----------



## alexis12345 (Oct 25, 2010)

Welcome!
You'll be amazed of how AMAZING this forum is. It will help you a lot.


----------



## cmrncrick (Oct 25, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Well, the weight gainer should help. Id avoid GNC though. There are Better online options and home recipes out there. I understand youre limited in the barracks, so the premade powders seem sensible.
> 
> Considering all of the running you guys do, you'll need to pull in lots of cals to gain mass. Much, much More than the average 20 yr old.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the comments guys. And I took your advice about the routine. I started one today set up the way you said. We will see what happens. Again, thanks guys.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 25, 2010)

From an old Jar Head to the new, open and close that chow hall. And Squat your ass off, everything will follow.

Where are u stationed, my brother?


----------



## tjwj (Oct 25, 2010)

ok have done all my reading and doing the 177. One questions should I get the 1cc of the 5 Insulin needle?


----------



## cmrncrick (Oct 26, 2010)

IronAddict said:


> From an old Jar Head to the new, open and close that chow hall. And Squat your ass off, everything will follow.
> 
> Where are u stationed, my brother?


 

Currently I am stationed in New Orleans. Working on getting to some bigger and better places, i.e. Afghan. Where were you at?


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 26, 2010)

cmrncrick said:


> Currently I am stationed in New Orleans. Working on getting to some bigger and better places, i.e. Afghan. Where were you at?



You beautiful mother fucker that can walk the walk, let me know when you're in the San Diego area. I'll buy you dinner and get you drunk!

I put on no false aires,and no pretensions. Why I
am totally legit.


----------



## cmrncrick (Oct 27, 2010)

IronAddict said:


> You beautiful mother fucker that can walk the walk, let me know when you're in the San Diego area. I'll buy you dinner and get you drunk!
> 
> I put on no false aires,and no pretensions. Why I
> am totally legit.


 

I was out there this summer for mojave viper and spent some time in San Diego. It was nice there. Don't tempt me on the dinner and getting drunk. I'll be down to spend the night in the gas lamp. Lol.


----------



## ATyler (Oct 29, 2010)

Search 5/3/1 by Jim Wendler its a great program for gaining mass and strength


----------



## superted (Oct 31, 2010)

Excellent choice my friend 

 its a great site with lots of knowledgeable dudes

 If you get a chance come check out my log, link is in my signature always happy to have another bro along for the ride

and feel free to ask away absolutely anything


----------

